# What is this?



## Hydruzzz (Nov 20, 2021)

Hey sorry if this is a dumb question but I wasn't sure how to Google this. I recently had my cooling system go out on my 2000 z3 (2.8l) and after this part has been leaking/burning coolant intermittently. It burned quite a bit after it sat for a couple weeks then I didn't notice it burn anymore until it sat again for about a week
View attachment 1045731

View attachment 1045730

. If anyone is able to let me know what this part is or has any idea why it would only leak sometimes I'd appreciate it a ton!


----------

